# MarCum LX-7 Released to the Public



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This is one bad mo fo... this unit is a game changer.Listen to all the features he talks about, wow, I hope they have been building them fast, it's going to be a tough unit to get your hands on.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcum makes a great product. I wonder what the $$$ is going to be?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

799-899 if I had to guess. Regardless what it does and how cool they can't price themselves out of the market.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ommmgggggg immmm drrooolllingggggg...but seriously, this thing is bad ass! i really like the cone footprint feature...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

o ya...is this a giant ice fishing show? if so, i need to go there!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I will be buying one of these if i can get my hands on one thats for sure


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Cha-Ching!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I googled it yesterday 689 I saw. Not bad actually. Wise move not pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no, vexilar is still better.  just kidding. about time someone took a big step forward. this IS 2011 isnt it???


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Only $689? I think I will keep my Vexilar FL-20.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Where and when can you buy these? Does anyone know of any reviews yet? Looks like its time to bust open the rainy day fund!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Any distributors on here that can give us an expected delivery date?


----------

